# Hope I wasn't to invasive:-)



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Had some great dives with Chad, Gary and Ted yesterday. Check back tomorrow for the video.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicely done! You ever been finned by one of them?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

No but I normally let my fish sit on ice for a day so maybe that helps?..


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Are they tasty??


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Are they tasty??


Yes, very good!
Very light meat, you can manipulate it to taste like what ever you like.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job dude. Can you show me where to find those?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Lionfish are showing up everywhere!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Good job dude. Can you show me where to find those?


These came from Destin, nice and fat. 
There were so many one the first dive it was hard to shoot anything else.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> These came from Destin, nice and fat.
> There were so many one the first dive it was hard to shoot anything else.


Hmmm, Pensacola would be a shorter drive!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> These came from Destin, nice and fat.
> There were so many one the first dive it was hard to shoot anything else.


I think I spy an AJ in that cooler too!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great day on the water my main goal was to get the boat out after a few months off it ran great ! Had some great diving and filled the fish box to top it all off!:thumbup:


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

You know I have never seen one of those and had no idea you could eat them!??


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> You know I have never seen one of those and had no idea you could eat them!??


Oh yeah, they taste great.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't get the stupid video to load, I'll try again when I get home from work.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It's uploading, but really slow. 
About 44min yet and then whatever converting needs to be done by Vimeo. Needless to say centurylink is getting a call when this is done, I'm paying for high speed and this is crazy slow.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing report & pics.
Nice batch you had icing down!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think you got enough of them. You might have to back soon for some more.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I don't think you got enough of them. You might have to back soon for some more.


I think you are right, hurry home!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

What are you using for a lionfish bag and where did you get it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jamesw21 said:


> What are you using for a lionfish bag and where did you get it?


It is a dry bag from the camping section at walmart, I melted about 4 3/8's holes in the bottom to help it drain.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.makospearguns.com/product-p/mlfh.htm

Think im going to try this one. Look like it protects and makes it simple.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jamesw21 said:


> http://www.makospearguns.com/product-p/mlfh.htm
> 
> Think im going to try this one. Look like it protects and makes it simple.


I saw those at DivePros, they have a few in stock.
I've been messing around with a concept of my own, well..with input from others.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think they are actually made for lobster. Still have yet to find any lobster. I would just worry about spines poking through the mesh bag.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jamesw21 said:


> I think they are actually made for lobster. Still have yet to find any lobster. I would just worry about spines poking through the mesh bag.


The one in the link and the one I was talking about uses plastic/rubber bag to prevent from getting poked. I wouldn't use a mesh bag, that's just asking for it!:hurt:


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

You guys didn't find any shovel nose in those culverts? Nice stone on the AJ Jeremy. Nice Video.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't really look for lobster, I glanced in a few pipes but didn't spend any real time looking.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Careful of the spines in the cooler. Ice doesn't denature the venom. 

I dive off of Destin and it breaks my heart to see the lionfish population exploding.

Guess I'd better get busy planning another Lionfish Round-up.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Candy said:


> Guess I'd better get busy planning another Lionfish Round-up.


Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Candy said:


> it breaks my heart to see the lionfish population exploding.


It sucks to have our reefs destroyed but, it is nice to have one unregulated species of good tasting fish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Candy said:


> it breaks my heart to see the lionfish population exploding.


It sucks to have our reefs destroyed but, it is nice to have one unregulated species of good tasting fish.


----------

